# need of information about kalkan



## zpe (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi folks, I need of some information about how to look after kalkan (Psetta maxima). If somebody know about some techniques for that I would appreciate. I would like to build a small farm for kalkan and is wondering is it possible to do this far from the sea? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would imagine that turbot can be kept in a home aquaria...but the tank would have to be of pretty substantial size.
i suspect that the name "kalkan" is a regional thing.. kalkan is also a brand of dog food.

this area is for freshwater catfish and bottom dwelling fish..but still freshwater..
you should have posted this thread in the saltwater forum...


----------



## zpe (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you, its my mistake. I will move it to the saltwater forum.


----------

